

Apple ordered by UK judge to publicly state that Samsung didn't copy the iPad - pkuhad
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/18/3167346/apple-order-samsung-copy-uk

======
rickmb
Some copywriter at Apple is going to have lot of fun with this. Expect the
quotes from the judge to appear prominently.

I wouldn't be to happy about this part of the verdict if I were Samsung.

